# Individually Sleeved Cables for PSU



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there any way we can get sleeving kits and proper tutorials to do the same for PSU.
I am looking for Corsair AX850 sleeved kit white. - Professional Series
Can I get this in India?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

mdcomputers.in has them. Check in the "SMPS" section.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> mdcomputers.in has them. Check in the "SMPS" section.



But it is not in stock
BITFENIX ALCHEMY MULTI SLEEVED CABLE ATX 24-PIN 30 CM - Rs.830 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can email BitFenix asking about the product availability.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 23, 2013)

But will bitfenix kit cables work on corsair psu?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes. The connectors are same on all PSUs. You can email Corsair too.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 24, 2013)

How will Bitfenix red sleeved cables look in white storm stryker ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> How will Bitfenix red sleeved cables look in white storm stryker ?



> That's subjective. Try to give your case a single color theme or two color theme with one dominant color and one dark color.

> IMHO, after adding an LED strip, nothing matters as everything get's the color of the LED


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 24, 2013)

My LED wld be white


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> My LED wld be white



Then just give your case a single color theme or two color theme with one dominant color and one dark color.


----------

